# Snow-way controller wont power up



## mphotrod (Jan 14, 2012)

I am brand new to plowing, so be patient please. I have a snow- way controller with part number 96104891. I cannot get it to power up, I took the cover off and I have 2.2 to 2.5 volts going into the board in the controller. Is that right and can anyone give me some directions.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

mphotrod;1414592 said:


> I am brand new to plowing, so be patient please. I have a snow- way controller with part number 96104891. I cannot get it to power up, I took the cover off and I have 2.2 to 2.5 volts going into the board in the controller. Is that right and can anyone give me some directions.


It is a hard wired controller?

If so do you have a connector in the truck so you can unplug it and plug it into the plow directly?


----------



## mphotrod (Jan 14, 2012)

Yes it is hard wired and I have the plug inside the truck. I plugged it in at the plow and it still will not power up


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Check your main power connection, they have a tendency to get loose and lose contact.


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

try this sequence. On-up-down-DP-On.


----------



## mphotrod (Jan 14, 2012)

I pushed in all the plugs and it kicked on, thanks for the help. I broke my plowing virginity today.


----------

